

Google shopping will give preferential ranking for paying customers - salimmadjd
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_20752755/google-shopping-give-paid-advertisers-an-advantage

======
MaysonL
So when will advertisers be able to buy their way out of your Gmail spam
folder?

